# Goodbye twiggy !!



## akelly (Mar 3, 2009)

Had to have my dog put to sleep today,
She was 16 and we rescued her 14years ago.
She has done everything with us and watched the children grow.
What a fantastic photo album her memory would of made !!
We will all miss you old girl,
May you rest in peace and we will see you again someday.


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

sorry for your lose.


----------



## Loubear (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.. the worst thing about having an animal is when they pass


----------

